# another newbie, hey!!



## skylinekid (Feb 9, 2009)

Heya, im new to this whole euro car culture always been a jap fan myself so its good to finaly join the club!
I got a 53 plate 225 S-Line and have just had it remapped to about 265 bhp and 305 lb-ft torque, so very happy with the increased power, well worth the cash! looking for the next mods of exhaust and filter, thinking a blue flame twin 3" might do nicely or a milltek, any advice would be very appreciated! looking to push the 300 barrier, maybe a bigger turbo and front mount i/c will help this? thanx for ya replies!!!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

get some pics up

i think there's a pic of blueflame on mine in the link in my sig

there has been some recent issues with miltek quality (do a search)

to push the 300bhp, you'll need to have deep pockets

good luck


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey mate, welcome to the forum !!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

